# como construir un bloqueador de señal



## jacintopalma (Feb 27, 2010)

que tal amigos recurro a uds por que quisiera saber quien a trabajado o sabe como hacer un bloqueador de señal...mas o menos lo que quiero es un dispositivo que bloquee la señales de emtrada y salidas un un aula de clases estas señales son LLAMADAS Y MESAJES VIA CELULAR;TRANSFERENCIA DE DATO POR NEDIO DE BLUEOOTH y WIRELESS;
si los dispositivos son independientes no importa,lo que quiero es implementarlos si alguien sabe por favor ayudenme...gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 27, 2010)

eso se llama "camara anecoica" si no me equivoco, y es colocando material muy absorvente y con forma puntiaguda sobre todas las paredes del aula...hay imagenes en otro post del foro..uno en que juegan a descubrir que cosa electronica es...

por otra parte una jaula de faraday tambien podria servir..

saludos. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%C3%A1mara_anecoica

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/juego-adivina-29223/


----------



## jacintopalma (Feb 27, 2010)

gracias por tu repuesta, pero lo que lei en el limk que me enviastes es sobre como evoatr el eco eso se lo utiliza para las casas musicales, ademas la jaula de faraday no me sirve por que mi aulas ya estan contruidas...es por eso que quieria saber si existia algun dispositivo que haga lo quer deseeo; asi como lo que existen en las peliculas que bloquean la señal


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 27, 2010)

lo unico que podes hacer es colocar una gran antena bien absorsora descargada a masa...tierra fisica..

la idea seria que midas con telorímetro el suelo y encuentres la mejor configuracion de jabalinas...esa antena se va a chupar todas las señales...

saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 27, 2010)

jaula de faraday seria en todo caso. La camara es para aislar dentro de la jaula faraday los rebotes o ecos.. no es lo que pide/busca el colega.

Debes bloquear el ingreso de recepcion barriendo todos los canales en todas las bandas de los celulares. De ese modo el celular se la pasa buscando red..

Sigue este hilo, se esta tratando el tema.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/anulador-senal-telefonos-moviles-celulares-706/


----------



## jacintopalma (Feb 27, 2010)

me estas diciendo que bloquee la senal introduciendo otra con una frecuencia que oscile entre 800 y 1900 Mz que si no me equivoco es la señal con la oscila los celulares; osea puedo imytroducir una señal con un XR2206 que me de una señal sinusoidal  entre esa frecuencia que simule coomo ruido para que asi no llegue la señal verdadera y no exista señal alguna en el aula... creo que eso me quisiste decir...y si tienen otra idea por fa haganmelo saber


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 27, 2010)

Exactamente, un celular es un radiotransmisor. Si tu portadora es mayor (por la cercania) a la de celda mas cercana, ningun celular "del aula" podra registrarse en las celdas por estar interferidos.

Distinto seria que interfieras a la celda cercana para que todos los celulares del aula no se registren.

Para el bluetooth lo mismo pero en la frecuencia del BT.

En ambos casos habria que ver si con la portadora sola alcanza, o si hay que simular algun frame..


----------



## alexus (Feb 27, 2010)

pero lo que usan en los bancos, y cuando andaba el presidente bush por aca, era algo que te "bloqueaba" el celular. nos es ninguna jaula ni punta, ni nada...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 2, 2010)

Yo creo haber hablado primero de las camaras anecoicas y de las jaulas de faraday...

por otro lado, una antena en este pais y en el mudno entero solo puede absorver radiación...

no podes decirle a nuestro compañero del foro que coloque una antena y que emita una señal potente de alta frecuencia por varios motivos:

1) vas a entorpecer al resto de la sociedad
2) vas a generar cancer en todos los seres vivos que anden cerca
3) lo van a meter preso a nuestro amigo por los anteriores puntos (lease 1 y 2)

saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 2, 2010)

DJ DRACO, con onda y nada personal. Quiero aclarar unos puntos antes de que otras personas que no tengan claro como son las cosas, se puedan confundir.

*"por otro lado, una antena en este pais y en el mudno entero solo puede absorver radiación..."*
Para tu conocimiento las antenas transmiten tambien, sino otras no recibirian.. 


*"1) vas a entorpecer al resto de la sociedad"*
Dentro de un aula en un ambito privado, hago lo que me parece y la sociedad esta afuera. Alli no llega la interferencia.

*"2) vas a generar cancer en todos los seres vivos que anden cerca"*
De donde sacaste semejante noticia! cita la fuente, los estudios cientificos. Aprovecha y lee sobre transmisiones ionizantes y no ionizantes. 


Sobre el ultimo punto, al no pasar nada con el 1 y 2 queda sin efecto.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 2, 2010)

@elbrujo sabe, y es asi como funcionan los bloqueadores comerciales, por emision de rf y utilizando un barrido de frecuencia.


----------

